
Ask HN: Best Book to Learn Haskell? - lemurmoreno
Which are good printed resources to learn Haskell?
======
Vosporos
I loved Get Programming with Haskell[0] and Finding Success and Failure in
Haskell[1].

APress also published three books that I really liked: Practical Haskell[2];

Practical Concurrent Haskell[3];

and Practical Web Development in Haskell[4].

Have fun!

[0]: [https://www.manning.com/books/get-programming-with-
haskell](https://www.manning.com/books/get-programming-with-haskell)

[1]: [http://www.lulu.com/shop/julie-moronuki-and-chris-
martin/fin...](http://www.lulu.com/shop/julie-moronuki-and-chris-
martin/finding-success-and-failure-in-haskell/paperback/product-24303383.html)

[2]:
[https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484244791](https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484244791)

[3]:
[https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484227800](https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484227800)

[4]:
[https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484237380](https://www.apress.com/gp/book/9781484237380)

